# IZMIR | Mahall Bomonti Izmir | 240m | 58 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/cinx84/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=1879


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0645 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0745 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

From the live cam:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1042 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by fatih girigin:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1160 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1163 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Photos taken by cantekinalp



cantekinalp said:


> View attachment 721818
> View attachment 721831


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1251 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1275 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

About a month ago:

DSC_0037 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0056 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0062 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0015 (2) by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## Oğuzhan09 (Feb 15, 2021)

Umarım dış kaplamalar iyi bir şekilde yapılır.Yoksa düz bir binadan fazla bir farkı yok.


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

by Smyrniotis

Untitled by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0150 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0183 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By andreyalmazoff


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0462 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0491 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

Guess Number 1?


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0527 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## Smyrniotis (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 27









Night is Coming by Erol Keyvan on 500px


----------



## Smyrniotis (Aug 18, 2011)

bisikletle cikmistim, dandik makineyi aldim anca bu kadar cekebiliyormus:

IMG_2345 by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

IMG_2332 by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr

IMG_2334 by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 26:*

DSC_0307 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0936 by Berke*, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo 









DSC_0955 by Berke*, on Flickr








Mahall Bomonti İzmir | KONAK (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 58fl...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

